# MonStar's HIT Journal!



## M.J.H. (Nov 18, 2004)

Damnit. 

Sorry about all of the journals lately, for whatever reason I have been jumping all over the place with my journals/training. I can't figure out what the hell has gotten into me lately. Whatever---I am looking forward at this point, not at all looking back. So please keep the posts *positive* guys, I don't need to hear anything negative. Appreciate it. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 18, 2004)

Wednesday; 11-17-2004

*Pull*

*Support Rows:* 280 x 9 + 1 (assisted)

*CG Cable Pulldowns:* 215 x 9 

*Nautilus Pullovers:* 300 x 7

*Nautilus Curls:* 120 x 10

*Reverse Curls:* 95 x 11 

Good workout today! Really tore the hell out of my back and biceps, no complaints here today at all. Decided to do some Nautilus curls for first time---nice deep burning feeling in my biceps. Overall workout was great. 

Diet: 
M1- Swole preworkout
M2- whey protein + 1% milk postworkout
M3- MRP bar, peanuts
M4- turkey & cheese sandwich
M5- 4% cottage cheese + pineapple
M6- chicken salad sandwich
M7- grilled chicken, roasted potatoes, brocoli + cheese
M8- grilled chicken + cheese soft taco 
M9- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich 

Sleep: 5.5 hours.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 18, 2004)

Good luck with HIT again Mike. Do you think it's going to be twice as good the 2nd time around or something?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

>



 

Goodluck Mike!


----------



## sara (Nov 18, 2004)

Wishing you the BEST of luck


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 18, 2004)

Excellent workout, but man, can't you just bring back one of the 34 previously started "MonStar's HIT Journal!" ?


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Mikey...


It's been a while, I've been a little busy with family but I have been reading what you've been doing....
I actually caught that video that you had posted lifting all that weight back a couple of months ago...Damn man, that was awe inspiring....
Anyway you continue on doing what you are doing and I'll continue being entertained and continue enjoying reading your journals....


----------



## Robboe (Nov 19, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Excellent workout, but man, can't you just bring back one of the 34 previously started "MonStar's HIT Journal!" ?



Overall, this is journal number 29.

He has as well just start new threads for every workout.


----------



## sara (Nov 19, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Overall, this is journal number 29.
> 
> He has as well just start new threads for every workout.


Be nice.. some people feel more confident when they start a new journal


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 19, 2004)

*Monolith:* LOL. 

*Arnie's left nu:* Haha, I think that this is the 3rd time around, not the 2nd. But thanks for stopping by bud, appreciate it. 

*Jake:* Thanks man. 

*sara:* Thank you, I appreciate that. 

*soxmuscle:* Thanks for the support bud, I appreciate it---for whatever reason after I binge like crazy I feel like I should start a new journal, off of a clean slate, I don't know why. Just an old habit. 

*Tony:* Thanks for the support man, means a lot. Yeah I hope that all is going well, as I haven't heard much from you lately. Hang in there bud, and I will too. 

*TCD:* Thanks for reminding me. 

Hence the positive posts only statement in my first post of this journal.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 19, 2004)

Thursday; 11-18-2004

*Rest*

Nice to have a rest day today, I had work to do on my car, I really didn't have much time to do anything else, honestly.  

Diet: 
M1- MRP + 1% milk
M2- tuna & cheese sandwich
M3- 4% cottage cheese + mixed fruit 
M4- turkey & cheese sandwich, garden salad + honey mustard dressing
M5- scrambled eggs 

Sleep: 8 hours.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 19, 2004)

Sweet bro, then i guess your going for the hat trick. GL


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2004)

Good luck Mike, looked like a good w/o yesterday. Give this HIT at least 2 months before changing. I know it's hard, I'm like you and keep changing my mind but with everything I've been reading about HIT it really makes sense. And I think you definately have the intensity to make each set count. It's going to be real interesting to see where HIT takes you and I would like to see that. Kick ass buddy.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 19, 2004)

*Arnie's left nu:* LOL, I guess so, thanks bud. 

*rock:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. Yeah yesterday was definitely a hell of a great workout---I was extremely pleased with my back workout. No complaints at all. Yeah for whatever reason I have this thing for binging and then starting up with another journal/program. Really gets annoying trust me, and I am in the process of breaking the habit. I would definitely like to see where HIT takes me, as well.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 19, 2004)

Friday; 11-19-2004

*Push*

*Decline BB Presses:* 315 x 7 + 2 (assisted)

*Nautilus Pec-Deck Flyes:* 190 x 12

*Upright Rows:* 185 x 6 + 2 (assisted)

*Nautilus Lateral Raises:* 240 x 9

*Seated French Presses:* 155 x 5 + 2 (assisted) 

Damn good workout today! Really hit my chest/shoulders/triceps hard. My only complaint about today's workout was that I didn't warmup my elbows enough before jumping into French presses---kinda' pissed me off. Whatever. 

Diet: 
M1- MRP + 1% milk
M2- banana
M3- Swole preworkout
M4- whey protein + 2% milk
M5- tuna salad sandwich, mixed fruit
M6- 2 chicken breasts, rice, chili 
M7- tuna melt 

Sleep: 7 hours? I am honestly not sure at all, I was woken up a few times last night.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2004)

Another awesome w/o! Why do you do Upright rows for your main shoulder exercise as opposed to a pressing movement? Doesn't the Upright row focus more on side and rear lats?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

Upright rows hit the delts/traps.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 19, 2004)

*rock:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. I honestly don't think that an overhead pressing exercise will be all that effective after taking a set of chest pressing past failure. After my decline pressing today my front delts and triceps were trashed, so I knew if I tried doing some kind of overhead press I would just be wasting my time. Upright rows like Jake said hit your delts and traps---and I take a shoulder-width grip on the bar, by the way. 

*Jake:* Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey you  

How's it going?  Sorry I haven't been by lately. How's the diet? Well, I hope. Anyways, just thought I'd check in. Have a great weekend


----------



## klmclean (Nov 19, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *soxmuscle:* Thanks for the support bud, I appreciate it---for whatever reason after I binge like crazy I feel like I should start a new journal, off of a clean slate, I don't know why. Just an old habit.


  Just noticed this on the way out of your journal.

You're not the only one with that habit so don't feel so bad. I go through simililar rituals every time I binge as well  I think it's the all or nothing attitude, and it's a very hard habit to break.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Jake and Mike, I'll keep that in mind when redoing my program!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 20, 2004)

This journal won't last.


----------



## chris mason (Nov 20, 2004)

Mike, I sent you a bottle of ETS so that you might relay your experience with it.  Can you please do that?


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 20, 2004)

*klmclean:* Thanks so much for the support, I really appreciate it. I agree that it's an awful habit to get into and honestly it's even harder to break the habit. For whatever reason no matter what that satisfaction I get binging is so hard to replace. It's almost scary what kind of satisfaction I get when I start binging, I have no idea why. Or how I got to this point. Whatever---I am trying to overcome it. 

*Jake:* Great, looking forward to it bud. 

*DD:* I guess we'll wait and see, right?  

*Chris:* I know, sorry I haven't mentioned much lately. Honestly I don't know what else to say, my DOMS is 90% gone. I am going to start a thread in the supplement forum after I finish up with the ETS.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 20, 2004)

Saturday; 11-20-2004

*Rest*

Took a rest day today, which was nice because I didn't have any time at all to get to the gym. The HIT routine honestly right now is perfect for my schedule. Between my new girlfriend, work, and whatever else I just been so friggin' busy. 

Diet: 
M1- tuna melt 
M2- turkey & cheese sandwich
M3- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
M4- blackened chicken, white rice, beans 
M5- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich, skim milk

Sleep: 4 hours. I was busy.  Also took a quick nap tonight, while I was at work, lol.


----------



## chris mason (Nov 20, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *klmclean:* Thanks so much for the support, I really appreciate it. I agree that it's an awful habit to get into and honestly it's even harder to break the habit. For whatever reason no matter what that satisfaction I get binging is so hard to replace. It's almost scary what kind of satisfaction I get when I start binging, I have no idea why. Or how I got to this point. Whatever---I am trying to overcome it.
> 
> *Jake:* Great, looking forward to it bud.
> 
> ...


Thank you.  My hope is that people here will take a true account of the product from you and then give the product a try themselves.  It is so hard for people to trust anything a supplement company has to say these days.  So, I hope they can trust a fellow member.


----------

